

Our perception of time and ownership seriously limits our ability to cooperate - gnosis
http://the-gay-bar.com/2008/10/29/our-perception-of-time-and-ownership-seriously-limits-our-ability-to-cooperate/

======
mariusz10jonski
29th October 2008

\- not a recent question :)

~~~
mariusz10jonski
one ofter another, questions become kind of known. Anyone working on semtech?

~~~
mariusz10jonski
@tenzwarszawy

